# GGG vs Lemieux is on



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Looks like it's official.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/625063797800177664


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Finally a real good fight for GGG, I don't think Lemieux gives him as much trouble as some do, but it's possibly the biggest challenge for Gennady at 160 currently

Fair play to Lemieux for stepping up

Hope it's a fucking war


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

I just read this and I am ECSTATIC!! This fight will be as exciting as any while it lasts, which won't be long. Lemieux's style is made-to-order for GGG. He will attack Golovkin and get KTFO! I don't see it going past round 3. My prediction: GGG KO 2. I can't F*CKIN' WAIT!!!


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Knew this was going to happen....Good planning by HBO, the more straps GGG has the bigger the narrative they can drive. Which means the more GGG hype....which means....boxing may have a big star in the post Mayweather era

Lets be real. I'm sure GGG can bring a better crowd to Cali than Chavez Jr. In New York? Its over son.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Great great fight!!!! 

Can't wait.. This is a 50/50 for me.. Lemiuex can bang and whoever makes the other back up will win.. Lemiuex is decent inside and that can prove to be very bad for ggg 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Decent fight. Think GGG will stop him because he's the superior all round but Lemieux can bang and GGG is hittable so he does have a punchers chance of an upset. GGG cleaning up the belts is probably the best thing he can do if he wants to force Cotto/Canelos hands.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Decent fight. Think GGG will stop him because he's the superior all round but Lemieux can bang and GGG is hittable so he does have a punchers chance of an upset. GGG cleaning up the belts is probably the best thing he can do if he wants to force Cotto/Canelos hands.


Yeah I think lemiuex is pretty durable as well and has bit better defense.. But ggg is just so good at imposing his will..

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Fuck yes!!! Great fight!! :happy :ibutt


----------



## til20 (Oct 2, 2013)

PPV? Ugh...


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

I think this fight is a mismatch.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Can't wait. This is gonna be a war for as long as it lasts.

Credit to GB for throwing one of their few stars in there with God of War.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

good fight. I'll be cheering every time David lands a punch.


----------



## til20 (Oct 2, 2013)

VG_Addict said:


> I think this fight is a mismatch.


Agreed and the main reason I hate the fact that it's a PPV. Lemieux is probably going to get smoked.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

61 K0s/69 fights combined.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Cool, great fight. PPV though? Wack, going to a bar.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

I will happily pay for it. Don't think there are many better fights to be made. Can't wait.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

only ppv I'm buying the rest of this year is Canelo vs Cotto


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> only ppv I'm buying the rest of this year is Canelo vs Cotto


Same here probably. This guy already got banged out by Rubio. There's no suspense here.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, very good fight. As someone said, props to GBP for throwing Lemieux in with the wolves. (and people want fucking Gaymon to monopolize the sport)


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mexi-Box said:


> Damn, very good fight. As someone said, props to GBP for throwing Lemieux in with the wolves. (and people want fucking Gaymon to monopolize the sport)


Is it really very good, though? Golovkin is gonna knock this guy out early, so it's good if you just want to see a KO, but not good in the sense that it isn't a total mismatch.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I can go east or west with this fight... I'm still deciding which way I want to go


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Yessss, this is a fight that wont let you down if theres one fight to tell casuals about its this

Both with only 3 fights going the distance, I think Golovkin wins but Lemieux will go down swinging


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Read that they'll have Chocolatito on the under card. I'll admit I haven't caught up with the little guy scene, who would be some possible opponents for Roman?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Read that they'll have Chocolatito on the under card. I'll admit I haven't caught up with the little guy scene, who would be some possible opponents for Roman?


Roman on the undercard!?!?! Fuck yes!!

A while back I was hearing the likes of Brian Viloria or Giovanni Segura as being possible opponents.

Anyway, check out Gonzalez out asap if you haven't already.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> only ppv I'm buying the rest of this year is Canelo vs Cotto


You even boycotting the Big Bad Berto fight?:yikes


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Roman on the undercard!?!?! Fuck yes!!
> 
> A while back I was hearing the likes of Brian Viloria or Giovanni Segura as being possible opponents.
> 
> Anyway, check out Gonzalez out asap if you haven't already.


I saw his last fight, I need to watch the one against Estrada.

I hope it's Viloria, his loss to Estrada was competitive if I remember correctly, Segura got beat down by Estrada I watched that one.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Oh shit, MSG? Fuck ordering it. I will be there


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Damn, very good fight. As someone said, props to GBP for throwing Lemieux in with the wolves. (and people want fucking Gaymon to monopolize the sport)


Haymon would have made it free


Chatty said:


> You even boycotting the Big Bad Berto fight?:yikes


naw, that fight is acceptable on CBS, not a PPV. I'll go to the bar for that fight


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Haymon would have made it free
> 
> naw, that fight is acceptable on CBS, not a PPV. I'll go to the bar for that fight


:lol: You mean it wouldn't have happened in the first damn place.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Is it really very good, though? Golovkin is gonna knock this guy out early, so it's good if you just want to see a KO, but not good in the sense that it isn't a total mismatch.


Yes, it is really very good. Lemiuex won that title in a tough fight. He's going straight back and no dicking around with the title. This should be praised, not bullshit that so-and-so deserves an easy fight, ala Mayweather.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> :lol: You mean it wouldn't have happened in the first damn place.


like Garcia vs Matthysse?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> like Garcia vs Matthysse?


You mean when it was under GBP? Yeah, not like Garcia/Matthysse. Remember, De la Hoya was the one trying to put together the fights fans wanted to see, not Gaymon. Rigondeaux/Santa Cruz totally thrown out by Gaymon, but not Wilder/Molina. Under Gaymon, it would've been Golovkin vs. Fletcher and Lemieux vs Mendy.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mexi-Box said:


> Yes, it is really very good. Lemiuex won that title in a tough fight. He's going straight back and no dicking around with the title. This should be praised, not bullshit that so-and-so deserves an easy fight, ala Mayweather.


I'm not knocking him for taking on the challenge and I never said anything about Mayweather "deserving" an easy fight. I'm saying it's only a good fight in the sense that Canelo-Kirkland was, which was also a total mismatch.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> You mean when it was under GBP? Yeah, not like Garcia/Matthysse. Remember, De la Hoya was the one trying to put together the fights fans wanted to see, not Gaymon. Rigondeaux/Santa Cruz totally thrown out by Gaymon, but not Wilder/Molina. Under Gaymon, it would've been Golovkin vs. Fletcher and Lemieux vs Mendy.


That couldn't have happened without the approval of Haymon. Period.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> That couldn't have happened without the approval of Haymon. Period.


Bingo, approval. It was still in that transition phase. Gaymon didn't think up this match-up. He just signed off on it. Also, it was when De la Hoya didn't even know more than half his roster wasn't even signed. Him and Dick Shafter were still in the closet. :hey

You are right, though. Gaymon should definitely give up his roster back to GBP. GBP will match them right.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Bingo, approval. It was still in that transition phase. Gaymon didn't think up this match-up. He just signed off on it. Also, it was when De la Hoya didn't even know more than half his roster wasn't even signed. Him and Dick Shafter were still in the closet. :hey
> 
> You are right, though. Gaymon should definitely give up his roster back to GBP. GBP will match them right.


I don't think a lot of fighters under PBC want a guy running in and out of rehab controlling their careers


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

@*Mexi-Box*

What's your real gripe with Haymon? And do you have these same gripes with someone like Arum?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> @*Mexi-Box*
> 
> What's your real gripe with Haymon? And do you have these same gripes with someone like Arum?


it honestly feels like it's personal between him and Haymon


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> it honestly feels like it's personal between him and Haymon


But why, I really don't understand. No one even knows Haymon enough to make a personal evaluation for he doesn't talk to the media. All his fighters love him to death and give great reviews.

He gives free fights on free tv... I really don't get it


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> But why, I really don't understand. No one even knows Haymon for he doesn't talk to the media. All his fighters love him to death and give great reviews.
> 
> He gives free fights on free tv... I really don't get it


Free fights? I can't even watch his bullshit Shumenov card because I don't have an NBCSN subscription. I would be disappointed in myself if I looked for a stream of this steaming pile so I guess I'll miss it.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Free fights? I can't even watch his bullshit Shumenov card because I don't have an NBCSN subscription. I would be disappointed in myself if I looked for a stream of this steaming pile so I guess I'll miss it.


Where are you located?

I'm watching it free right now


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> But why, I really don't understand. No one even knows Haymon enough to make a personal evaluation for he doesn't talk to the media. All his fighters love him to death and give great reviews.
> 
> He gives free fights on free tv... I really don't get it


Imam really seems to love Don King. Maybe he should monopolize the sport, right.

I've backed my talks. Why even ask about hate on a personal level? Seriously, some arguments just sound like it's straight out of an ESB play-book or something.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> I'm watching it free right now


US of A, it asked me to select my TV provider, I did, but I guess I can't watch it if it is not included in my TV package. Not free.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Imam really seems to love Don King. Maybe he should monopolize the sport, right.
> 
> I've backed my talks. Why even ask about hate on a personal level? Seriously, some arguments just sound like it's straight out of an ESB play-book or something.


Your posts have been really on edge lately. Everything alright at home?

Without having to read through how you've "backed your talks", can you give a brief synopsis on your issues with Haymon? All I'm getting is because he's signing so many fighters trying to monopolize


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> US of A, it asked me to select my TV provider, I did, but I guess I can't watch it if it is not included in my TV package. Not free.


Hmmm, I'm not sure man


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Your posts have been really on edge lately. Everything alright at home?
> 
> Without having to read through how you've "backed your talks", can you give a brief synopsis on your issues with Haymon? All I'm getting is because he's signing so many fighters trying to monopolize


What the fuck are you my psychologist now? :lol:

Yeah, I'm not going to do that.


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Can't wait for this. 

Props to GBP they could have easily milked Lemieux longer and let the fight "marinate" but instead they gave the fans what they want.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> it honestly feels like it's personal between him and Haymon


Oh well, so much for that. He's not willing to explain the hate. I guess it's because Haymon tries to own all the fighters. Who knows.

I just hope it's not because he thinks Haymon strategically matches his fighters. God forbid Arum and Company ever did that


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> What the fuck are you my psychologist now? :lol:
> 
> Yeah, I'm not going to do that.


You sound like you need one. Really emotional over Al Haymon, I mean Gaymon as you put it. Sounds real ESB'ish BTW, which just so happen to be the type arguments you accused others of having. You're not a bad poster for we've gotten along quite well in other threads. Really weird lately, but who knows what's going on in people's lives, that's why I asked. But yeah, have at it


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Lemieux can hurt Golovkin lads, thats what makes this fight interesting. Everything else about him is meh, but he has concrete in his gloves and while I think Golovkin has a pretty good chin, he isn't invincible. really good fight.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> What the fuck are you my psychologist now? :lol:
> 
> Yeah, I'm not going to do that.


Lmfao.

Haymon love is real bro, if you don't love Al there's something wrong.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Lmfao.
> 
> Haymon love is real bro, if you don't love Al there's something wrong.


Cult of Gaymon


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Cult of Gaymon


:lol:


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

The ppv should be 'Bomb away'. It will be great while it lasts


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

PPV.....HBO ffs


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Not a big fan of this being on PPV...but if Chocolatito is on the undercard, I'll definitely be buying.

These guys do deserve my money.


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

Reminds me of the excitement I had for the Canelo-Kirkland fight. First few rounds will be fireworks and could go either way. Once the favorite gets past the 2nd or 3rd rd he starts to take control and will get the stoppage by being the better overall fighter. Either GG gets taken out early or he stops Lemieux. I fully expect the latter to happen but the first 2 or 3 rds will be 50/50.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Not a big fan of this being on PPV...but if Chocolatito is on the undercard, I'll definitely be buying.
> 
> These guys do deserve my money.


who's saying that about Chocolatito?


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm glad this fight is happening, but I am surprised that Lemeiux is being cashed out like this.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

:clap: Oscar does it again.

GBP are real promoters not baby sitters.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> who's saying that about Chocolatito?


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...eux-meet-middleweight-title-unification-fight


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> who's saying that about Chocolatito?


A poster on this thread said he read it somewhere... not sure if true, but would be sick as fuck if true.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...eux-meet-middleweight-title-unification-fight


There we go.

Gracias.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Kush said:


> :clap: Oscar does it again.
> 
> GBP are real promoters not baby sitters.


True but look at it from the fighters point of view. Haymon contract much less trouble for their $$$


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...eux-meet-middleweight-title-unification-fight


thanks, makes me feel better about the PPV


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Man this is gonna be a great fight while it lasts... Could turn out to be rally interesting if Lemieux go on and smother GGG and going for the infight... Wonder who will face Chocolatito next?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Golovkin vs. Lemieux

and the others fights theyre talking about are Gonzalez vs. Villoria, Bryant Jennings vs. Luis Ortiz and maybe a Sadam Ali fight. hmm...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

nuclear said:


> Golovkin vs. Lemieux
> 
> and the others fights theyre talking about are Gonzalez vs. Villoria, Bryant Jennings vs. Luis Ortiz and maybe a Sadam Ali fight. hmm...


Sadam Ali vs. Bradley? Actually, that's a pretty stacked card. Jennings vs. Ortiz actually stood out well.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> Man this is gonna be a great fight while it lasts... Could turn out to be rally interesting if Lemieux go on and smother GGG and going for the infight... Wonder who will face Chocolatito next?


I was watching BEIN Boxing tonight.. they were saying McWilliams Arroyo could be in consideration..


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Zopilote said:


> I was watching BEIN Boxing tonight.. they were saying McWilliams Arroyo could be in consideration..


the rican guy who lost against ruerong (whatever its spelled)?.... its a solid fight, guy is ranked top 10 in 2 orgs... Tho I would like for Roman to cut the chase and fight Ioaka, Ruerong, Segura and of course Estrada ASAP...


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> the rican guy who lost against ruerong (whatever its spelled)?.... its a solid fight, guy is ranked top 10 in 2 orgs... Tho I would like for Roman to cut the chase and fight Ioaka, Ruerong, Segura and of course Estrada ASAP...


Yup that dude.

Estrada 2 and Ruerong are excellent fights, but Segura? That's a total beat down right there, pretty pointless IMO. As for Ioka, I'd like to see Estrada face him.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Haymon would have made it free
> 
> naw, that fight is acceptable on CBS, not a PPV. I'll go to the bar for that fight


Fuck gaymon

The only good fight he's made so far is mares vs lsc

Everything else has been lower quality shit..

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Zopilote said:


> Yup that dude.
> 
> Estrada 2 and Ruerong are excellent fights, *but Segura? That's a total beat down right there, pretty pointless IMO*. As for Ioka, I'd like to see Estrada face him.


Thats the point. IDK why it bothers me with this guy, but Segura is a bit of a loudmouth, so yes I want him to get a beatdown besides the ones he got against Gallito and Viloria. Sue me.

About Ioka, yeah I forgot he is Estrada's rightful target as WBA bullshit, I mean, regular champ...


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> Thats the point. IDK why it bothers me with this guy, but Segura is a bit of a loudmouth, so yes I want him to get a beatdown besides the ones he got against Gallito and Viloria. Sue me.
> 
> About Ioka, yeah I forgot he is Estrada's rightful target as WBA bullshit, I mean, regular champ...


Ah ok gotcha :lol:

But I don't know man..Segura been through a lot now..even if I didn't like the guy, I don't think I'd like to see him get destroyed by Chocolol..especially after the beat downs he's received already. :yep


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

"Gaymon" is super immature.

Anyway this fight will look just like Canelo-Kirkland did.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Usual suspects bitching and hating I see :rofl

Decent fight and great to see DL's team avoid milking the title with safe options for a couple of years. Also great to finally see Golovkin get a unification opportunity. Credit to both fighters.

Should be fireworks while it lasts but Golovkin should get the stoppage. DL's power is a genuine risk though.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2013)

With Gonzalez on the undercard? This could be a damn fine show. Almost tempted to get the PPV.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Great fight.

Can't believe some claim there's nothing left for triple G at MW.

Lemieux
Jacobs
Canelo
Lee
Saunders
Cotto
Lara

Once he's cleaned house, then I'd like to see him move up but that's a couple of years off imo.

Beating Ward would be awesome if he could do it but the problem now is until he establishes himself the top MW, a loss is really damaging to his reputation.

Let him build a legacy at MW.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Great fight yet people bitch about this? 
Damn.


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Looks like it's official.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/625063797800177664


Didn't realize Lemieux was such a handsome guy (no ****).

Perhaps the Sergio Martinez **** (yes ****) can latch their collective tongues onto Lemieux's balls since Sergio is post menapausal and can't put out anymore. .


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

So he's fighting a guy a lot of haters said would beat him. Interesting how they're going to turn it around once he smashes Lemieux. Should be a fun fight while it lasts. We may not see GGG as aggressive as he normally is.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

This is where GGG turns into a star.

Finally!

Too bad it'll be on Lemieux's expense, he's gonna get beheaded.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mr. Brain said:


> Didn't realize Lemieux was such a handsome guy (no ****).
> 
> Perhaps the Sergio Martinez **** (yes ****) can latch their collective tongues onto Lemieux's balls since Sergio is post menapausal and can't put out anymore. .


LOL.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

nvs said:


> Great fight yet people bitch about this?
> Damn.


Andre ward fan boys whinging


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

PPV? Beating Murray n Monroe jnr makes you a ppv fighter lmfao. Hope Lemieux gets lucky n stretches this clown out.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

excellent

im down with this shootout. Lemieux will make it interesting but ultimately get stopped similar to Stevens/Rubio


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> PPV? Beating Murray n Monroe jnr makes you a ppv fighter lmfao. Hope Lemieux gets lucky n stretches this clown out.


GGG is a clown now? Yeah, I see where you are coming from. He only tries to fight the absolute best opponents available in his weight class and is always entertaining when doing so. The real clown is the guy in your avatar picture. The one hiding behind Al Haymon and only fighting those with no real chance to defeat him.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> Hope Lemieux gets lucky n stretches this clown out.


How is GGG a clown, you absolute moron?

He just wants to fight the best at 160lbs, you muppet.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

I really hope Golovkin is afforded the opportunity to face the winner of Canelo v Cotto (or Lemieux)


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Luf said:


> I really hope Golovkin is afforded the opportunity to face the winner of Canelo v Cotto (or Lemieux)


Canelo or Cotto, you can forget about.

They're not willing to fight him, and their managers/advisors are keeping them the hell away from GGG.

Lemieux seems willing to fight, it'll make for an interesting bout early, GGG will eventually start bringing the pain and Lemieux will succumb to it.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mr Magic said:


> Canelo or Cotto, you can forget about.
> 
> They're not willing to fight him, and their managers/advisors are keeping them the hell away from GGG.
> 
> Lemieux seems willing to fight, it'll make for an interesting bout early, GGG will eventually start bringing the pain and Lemieux will succumb to it.


I agree with Cotto not fighting GGG, and I'm OK with that as long as he vacates the belt so Golovkin can have a shot at it.

I'm not so sure about Canelo not fighting GGG, he calls the shots not his adviser/promoter (otherwise we would've never gotten the Lara fight). If he beats Cotto I can see him maybe getting in another fight at 160 before fighting the mandatory (Golovkin).


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> Fuck gaymon
> 
> The only good fight he's made so far is mares vs lsc
> 
> ...


you didn't like DeGale vs Dirrell?


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

I might have to make the trip down to New York for this.

Irish prospect Jason Quigley is also lined up to be on the card.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Same here probably. This guy already got banged out by Rubio. There's no suspense here.


What... About 4 years ago, he's clearly improved since that fight and quite obviously has a decent punchers chance. One thing this fight doesn't lack is suspense.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2015)

Don't get me wrong I like the fight but I don't get how HBO can make this a PPV. There in a war right now with Haymon who is doing similar level of boxing for free. A


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> you didn't like DeGale vs Dirrell?


No love for the IBF?


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I agree with Cotto not fighting GGG, and I'm OK with that as long as he vacates the belt so Golovkin can have a shot at it.
> 
> I'm not so sure about Canelo not fighting GGG, he calls the shots not his adviser/promoter (otherwise we would've never gotten the Lara fight). If he beats Cotto I can see him maybe getting in another fight at 160 before fighting the mandatory (Golovkin).


I also think Canelo is more likely than Cotto to fight GGG if he wins, and I think it would be a much more competitive fight.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

The Sweet Science said:


> GGG is a clown now? Yeah, I see where you are coming from. He only tries to fight the absolute best opponents available in his weight class and is always entertaining when doing so. The real clown is the guy in your avatar picture. The one hiding behind Al Haymon and only fighting those with no real chance to defeat him.


Stevensons everything that GGGs not. Even now he's being avoided by his main rival who's busy hiding behind Duva's skirt rejecting pursebids. He couldn't get the Froch fight despite being mandatory but instead of moaning or claiming that he's ducking or some other bs, he moved up n knocked out the top guy in that division. Something GGG refraining from doing because he damn well knows his clown ass is going to get wrecked.

HBO, GGG n his team MO has always been to make him a ppv fighter asap that's why they've been heavily pushing for a Froch, Chavez, Cotto or Canelo fight. Now that those fights no longer look possible for the foreseeable future. They're getting desperate n shoved this fight on ppv. It's a good fight but PPV? Lemieux? Gtfo.

Drop that bs about him wanting to fight the best. Him n his team have already dropped their balls over Ward. If GGG gave a shit about being the best Ward would have been his next opponent. The best SMW and amongst the best P4P boxers in the world today. A guy he can gain the most from in credibility. Instead they've used all types of bs to swerve him 'he doesn't sell' 'his style isn't fan friendly' etc. Aint that funny iirc weren't these the same excuses GGG, his team n his fans used to cry continuously about when GGG was being avoided?


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

DOM5153 said:


> What... About 4 years ago, he's clearly improved since that fight and quite obviously has a decent punchers chance. One thing this fight doesn't lack is suspense.


Quote me after Golovkin bangs him out early and tell me again how suspenseful this fight is. :deal


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Mr. Brain said:


> Didn't realize Lemieux was such a handsome guy (no ****).
> 
> Perhaps *the Sergio Martinez **** (yes ****) can latch their collective tongues onto Lemieux's balls *since Sergio is post menapausal and can't put out anymore. .


Strong evidence that this process has already begun. :yep


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

AzarZ said:


> Stevensons everything that GGGs not.


Yeah GGG doesn't like to go the bash on women.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Andre ward fan boys whinging


He has fans?


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> Stevensons everything that GGGs not. Even now he's being avoided by his main rival who's busy hiding behind Duva's skirt rejecting pursebids. He couldn't get the Froch fight despite being mandatory but instead of moaning or claiming that he's ducking or some other bs, he moved up n knocked out the top guy in that division. Something GGG refraining from doing because he damn well knows his clown ass is going to get wrecked.
> 
> HBO, GGG n his team MO has always been to make him a ppv fighter asap that's why they've been heavily pushing for a Froch, Chavez, Cotto or Canelo fight. Now that those fights no longer look possible for the foreseeable future. They're getting desperate n shoved this fight on ppv. It's a good fight but PPV? Lemieux? Gtfo.
> 
> Drop that bs about him wanting to fight the best. Him n his team have already dropped their balls over Ward. If GGG gave a shit about being the best Ward would have been his next opponent. The best SMW and amongst the best P4P boxers in the world today. A guy he can gain the most from in credibility. Instead they've used all types of bs to swerve him 'he doesn't sell' 'his style isn't fan friendly' etc. Aint that funny iirc weren't these the same excuses GGG, his team n his fans used to cry continuously about when GGG was being avoided?


GGG is willing to face the best in HIS division. Once he cleans out middleweight, then he wants to move up and face Ward. He has stated this numerous times. Even then, Ward likes to run his mouth calling GGG out, so GGG said I'll fight you at a catchweight. Ward doesn't agree, so no fight at the moment. GGG said he would move up to 168 for a big money fight and Ward just isn't a big money fight. GGG wants to clean out middleweight, this isn't really hard to understand.

Stevenson on the other hand has been fighting the likes of Sukhotsky and Bika when there are many better fighters he could be fighting in his weight class. Guys who are willing to fight him. And miss me with that Kovalev ducking Stevenson nonsense. You know damn well Kovalev would fight Stevenson today if he could. Stevenson doesn't want that fight. He ran to Showtime and has been hiding behind Haymon and his excuses. He didn't fight Hopkins and now he won't fight Kovalev.

I agree with you on the point that Main Events also bears some responsibility in the fight not happening. They wanted the purse bid and then must have realized that they wouldn't win it, so they withdrew. I am certainly not defending Main Events. But any sane boxing fan knows that Kovalev is not afraid of Stevenson and that he wants to fight him. If they fought, Stevenson would not see the 5th round. I am very confident in that. Both Stevenson and Haymon know what kind of vicious rape would take place if Stevenson entered the ring against Kovalev. It would be almost as bad as the beatings Stevenson used to give those poor women.

As far as GGG-Lemieux being PPV, I don't mind. The potential action in this fight makes it worth it to me, but I am a lifelong boxing fan and order all of the PPVs. Thankfully, I can afford them, so I buy them whether I think they are worth it or not. Do I think GGG-Lemieux is worth it as a PPV? Not necessarily, but it is a good time to start building GGG as a PPV star from a promotional standpoint. Again, it is clear that the action in this fight is going to be awesome. So, I certainly don't mind buying it.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> you didn't like DeGale vs Dirrell?


Badou jack vs dirrell was good too.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> No love for the IBF?


so if something goes well, give credit to somebody else. If it goes wrong, blame Haymon. Ok


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Badou jack vs dirrell was good too.


yeah I can name a lot of good fights really. Badou Jack vs George Groves will be another good one


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)




----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

The Sweet Science said:


> GGG is a clown now? Yeah, I see where you are coming from. He only tries to fight the absolute best opponents available in his weight class and is always entertaining when doing so. The real clown is the guy in your avatar picture. The one hiding behind Al Haymon and only fighting those with no real chance to defeat him.


The same idiots were saying Lemieux would knock his head off before the fight was signed. No doubt the usual suspects (we all know who they are) will change their tune now.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

The Sweet Science said:


> GGG is a clown now? Yeah, I see where you are coming from. He only tries to fight the absolute best opponents available in his weight class and is always entertaining when doing so. The real clown is the guy in your avatar picture. The one hiding behind Al Haymon and only fighting those with no real chance to defeat him.


:clap:


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Mr Magic said:


> Canelo or Cotto, you can forget about.
> 
> They're not willing to fight him, and their managers/advisors are keeping them the hell away from GGG.
> 
> Lemieux seems willing to fight, it'll make for an interesting bout early, GGG will eventually start bringing the pain and Lemieux will succumb to it.


Canelo has a history if fighting the best available opponents.

The only argument someone might have is that Golovkin is a better opponent than Cotto, but given Cotto is a bigger name, a greater fighter and the lineal champ I wouldnt consider it an issue.

There is no way Canelo and Golovkin will Co exist as long term belt holders. Canelo would be a favourite anyway and the a star so I can easily a fight occurring between him and Golovkin.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Lemieux doesn't have the craft or the chin...but I'd love to see him spark GGG.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> *Lemieux doesn't have the craft or the chin*...but I'd love to see him spark GGG.


This is why GGG will KO him in 1 or 2.
He doesn't know how to box and can't handle distance.
GGG has a nice jab and knows how to set traps and can move when he wants to, which will be enough to make Lemieux hesitate and have to reset.
Easy fight for GGG and a great pick at this time to stay busy and take a name with some value.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Quote me after Golovkin bangs him out early and tell me again how suspenseful this fight is. :deal


I guess its more suspenseful (think I just made that word up) if your a fan of the guy.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Good fight but ppv is the reason nobody gives a damn about boxing. The best matches on other sports don't get saved for ppv ffs. I can watch for free regardless but I want better for the sport.

Hopefully Haymon puts Khan v Thurman on same night. Boxers need to get out of this mindset that a tough fight equals ppv money. PPV is for ATG vs ATG imo.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Hoshi said:


> Good fight but ppv is the reason nobody gives a damn about boxing. The best matches on other sports don't get saved for ppv ffs. I can watch for free regardless but I want better for the sport.
> 
> Hopefully Haymon puts Khan v Thurman on same night. Boxers need to get out of this mindset that a tough fight equals ppv money. PPV is for ATG vs ATG imo.


PPVs are shit even for ATG vs ATG. You don't pay extra for movies you wanna watch so why the fuck pay extra for combat sports events? No one in his right mind would pay 60 bucks on a movie that runs on a channel they already have but somehow promoters made fans believe that this is acceptable for boxing (and MMA)


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> PPVs are shit even for ATG vs ATG. You don't pay extra for movies you wanna watch so why the fuck pay extra for combat sports events? No one in his right mind would pay 60 bucks on a movie that runs on a channel they already have but somehow promoters made fans believe that this is acceptable for boxing (and MMA)


Exactly pal. I follow plenty of sports and I never saw Nadal and Federer for example (FAR bigger names than any boxer) ask for ppv in any match not even the big slam matches.

But boxing fans get starved of quality and then when something decent comes along we say 'oh at least its a decent fight'. Its pathetic that we accept this. Thankfully a few of my mates are into boxing so can always go round for beers or watch it online on streams if I can't be arsed headed out.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Hoshi said:


> Exactly pal. I follow plenty of sports and I never saw Nadal and Federer for example (FAR bigger names than any boxer) ask for ppv in any match not even the big slam matches.
> 
> But boxing fans get starved of quality and then when something decent comes along we say 'oh at least its a decent fight'. Its pathetic that we accept this. Thankfully a few of my mates are into boxing so can always go round for beers or watch it online on streams if I can't be arsed headed out.


yeah PPV is bad for boxing (and MMa and kickboxing and csports in general). And you always hear "but they need it to make big fights because otherwise the boxers wouldn't make as much" but that's BS as well, Wlad is the 3rd highest paid boxer behind Mayweather and Pacquiao and one of the highest paid athlete sin the world every year and he is on free TV in Europe (and sometimes in the US as well).


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

The Sweet Science said:


> GGG is willing to face the best in HIS division. Once he cleans out middleweight, then he wants to move up and face Ward. He has stated this numerous times. Even then, Ward likes to run his mouth calling GGG out, so GGG said I'll fight you at a catchweight. Ward doesn't agree, so no fight at the moment. GGG said he would move up to 168 for a big money fight and Ward just isn't a big money fight. GGG wants to clean out middleweight, this isn't really hard to understand.
> 
> Stevenson on the other hand has been fighting the likes of Sukhotsky and Bika when there are many better fighters he could be fighting in his weight class. Guys who are willing to fight him. And miss me with that Kovalev ducking Stevenson nonsense. You know damn well Kovalev would fight Stevenson today if he could. Stevenson doesn't want that fight. He ran to Showtime and has been hiding behind Haymon and his excuses. He didn't fight Hopkins and now he won't fight Kovalev.
> 
> ...


GGG didnt care about cleaning MW when him n his team wanted Froch & co. But now Wards on his case due to the bs Abel/Loeffer have been spouting his fans are peddling this bs about 'now wants to clean up MW'. Which is their excuse card for avoiding Ward.

Like who? He also fought Fonfara, the guy that beat Chavez JNR. The same dude who you're beloved GGG was desperate to fight. Stevenson has always chased the biggest fight. At the time moving to Haymon seemed ideal great money n a unification fight with the biggest name in your div. Stevenson ran to Showtime to chase that Hopkins fight but with Hopkins affiliation to Oscar n the split with Haymon that fight became increasingly harder to make. Since Hopkins loss the only name on Stevenson mouth has been Kov.

All i know is that Kov n his team have come up with the most lame excuses to avoid Stevenson. If Kov n his team wanted that fight why sign a contract extension with HBO. Why give it ten in the media about how you want the fight n with Duva coming out with bs about how they'll will take it to a purse bid to force Stevensons hand. When purse bids were mandated it was Kovalevs team that got exposed for ducking. When Kovalev n his team are done running. Stevenson will happily stretch him out.

Its your cash you can do what you want. Yeah its a great time from a promotional standpoint. Hes 33, only beaten C level guys, big money fights are hard to come by, there's a guy ready to expose his ass in the div above. So hey why not milk this guy on ppv where his deluded fanbase will lap that shit up while he goes on his can crushing crusade.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

nvs said:


> He has fans?


Seven, including relatives.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

GGG is everything that's currently wrong with boxing, asking for catchweights and fighting mismatches on PPV


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> GGG didnt care about cleaning MW when him n his team wanted Froch & co. But now Wards on his case due to the bs Abel/Loeffer have been spouting his fans are peddling this bs about 'now wants to clean up MW'. Which is their excuse card for avoiding Ward.
> 
> Like who? He also fought Fonfara, the guy that beat Chavez JNR. The same dude who you're beloved GGG was desperate to fight. Stevenson has always chased the biggest fight. At the time moving to Haymon seemed ideal great money n a unification fight with the biggest name in your div. Stevenson ran to Showtime to chase that Hopkins fight but with Hopkins affiliation to Oscar n the split with Haymon that fight became increasingly harder to make. Since Hopkins loss the only name on Stevenson mouth has been Kov.
> 
> ...


I don't get why Stevenson gets accused of ducking Kovalev so much. Why, because he went to Showtime?

He was offered 700K to fight Fonfara on HBO. Haymon came and offered him 1 million to fight on Showtime and a contract. He accepted more money for the same fight. Then as soon as the Kovalev fight became available to him with the mandatory that Kathy Duva pushed and lobbied to for, he accepted the fight. If anything, Stevenson's team looks like they want the fight more than Kovalev's right now. Kovalev is a G and would take the fight even for free I'm sure, but I've seen Duva took. She seems very content on not fighting Stevenson. As if she doesn't care whether the fight happens or.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

ImElvis666 said:


> The same idiots were saying Lemieux would knock his head off before the fight was signed. *No doubt the usual suspects (we all know who they are) will change their tune now*.


Its guaranteed that MichiganWanker will do just that:lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Michael said:


> Its guaranteed that MichiganWanker will do just that:lol:


I don't know anybody who actually thought David Lemieux would beat GGG. I'm the only person going on about how "David will decapitate GGG" and I have applauded this fight being made. I also admitted that DL is my favorite middleweight and don't actually think he'll win :smile just like @A.C.S. says Berto will KO Mayweather


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Can you golovefags tell me who predicted lemueix who lost to fucking Rubio would beat Gocluckon


Golovefags trying to make up lies again to enhance his putrid legacy. I'd bitch slap you just like Ward would bitch slap Gocluckin


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

October 17th is soon too. Can't fuckin wait :rofl:happy:bbb


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I don't know anybody who actually thought David Lemieux would beat GGG. I'm the only person going on about how "David will decapitate GGG" and I have applauded this fight being made. I also admitted that DL is my favorite middleweight and don't actually think he'll win :smile just like @A.C.S. says Berto will KO Mayweather


GGG haters will do what they always do, shit all over his next opponent, discredit any of their previous achievements and make them out to a terrible fighter. And god forbid GGG actually loses a round, they'll make it sound like he's been through a life and death struggle :lol: Its so ridiculous and worse than any GGG dick riding that goes on around here.

Like most I like the fight and Lemieux has a small chance, but its a case of a good fight that doesn't produce a competitive match-up. GGG will only meet a true challenge at 168, but at the same time, people shouldn't be crying and bitching about this fight. Im gonna enjoy it.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Golovkin is between a 14-1 favorite to a 20-1 favorite on most betting sites


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> :clap:


Thank you! :cheers


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Good fight, not PPV worthy but the best fight at his weight right now probably. Really glad they made it. I'll watch, just not buying it.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Michael said:


> GGG haters will do what they always do, shit all over his next opponent, discredit any of their previous achievements and make them out to a terrible fighter. And god forbid GGG actually loses a round, they'll make it sound like he's been through a life and death struggle :lol: Its so ridiculous and worse than any GGG dick riding that goes on around here.
> 
> Like most I like the fight and Lemieux has a small chance, but its a case of a good fight that doesn't produce a competitive match-up. GGG will only meet a true challenge at 168, but at the same time, people shouldn't be crying and bitching about this fight. Im gonna enjoy it.


I thought gocluckin fighting rubios leftovers while the p4p 2 fighter in the world calling him a duck. Stick to mma you Irish ******

Lemieux lost to fucking Rubio and Cotto didn't break a sweet throttling Geale. Thems the facts hoe.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

nvs said:


> He has fans?


He has fans when it's convenient for them to support him. While there's GGG around, the grubs automatically become Andre Ward fans. If they were real fans they would be pressuring him to move to LHW and clean out a stacked division


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> He has fans when it's convenient for them to support him. While there's GGG around, the grubs automatically become Andre Ward fans. If they were real fans they would be pressuring him to move to LHW and clean out a stacked division


If GGG had real fans they would be pressuring him to move to SMW and clean out the division and fight the second best fighter in the world.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> If GGG had real fans they would be pressuring him to move to SMW and clean out the division and fight the second best fighter in the world.


Unifying the middleweight titles not good enough? Potential Cotto/Canelo super fight not good enough? Andre Ward has a few question marks in his ranks now, he's een away for a while now


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

thehook13 said:


> He has fans when it's convenient for them to support him. While there's GGG around, the grubs automatically become Andre Ward fans. If they were real fans they would be pressuring him to move to LHW and clean out a stacked division


No, he has fans because he's one of the P4P best boxers in the world. I'd love to see him move up now that it's been made abundantly clear that Golovkin doesn't want any, but how exactly am I supposed to "pressure" him? I don't know him personally and he lives hundreds of miles from me.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Unifying the middleweight titles not good enough? Potential Cotto/Canelo super fight not good enough? Andre Ward has a few question marks in his ranks now, he's een away for a while now


Unifying with James DeGale not good enough? Unifying with the winner of Badou Jack and George Groves not good enough? A potential fight with GGG not good enough?


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> Unifying with James DeGale not good enough? Unifying with the winner of Badou Jack and George Groves not good enough? A potential fight with GGG not good enough?


Golovkin's fans don't want him going anywhere near Andre Ward, and that's a fact. :deal


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Unifying with James DeGale not good enough? Unifying with the winner of Badou Jack and George Groves not good enough? A potential fight with GGG not good enough?


I'm not really a fan of ward. But I think he should definitely Unify with Degale and the winner of GG/BJ. The potential fight with Golovkin is great to say the least but it's not high on Golovkin's priorities yet I imagine. Ward just coming out of left field pressuring this fight, it's not going ot happen for some time yet.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Golovkin's fans don't want him going anywhere near Andre Ward, and that's a fact. :deal


Golovkin fans want to see Cotto/Canelo fight he's been chasing for years. He has yet to Unify all the titles in middleweight division. Then Ward just comes out of no where demanding a fight, I just don't care to see the fight until it should happen. Wards a sucker for trying to push it at this point in time. Sort out your own division or answer Kovolev/Stevenson questions at LHW


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I want GGG-ward. After GGG takes out canelo/cotto, lemieux, quillin, jacobs and anyone else at MW, he can move up to fight ward at 168. and hopefully a ward fight would still be there. I dont agree with a catchweight either. Ggg has to be called on that. You can make 168 for froch or chavez but not ward? Why?

I think GGG also sees that there is more money in fighting Canelo or cotto at this stage and more risk/less money in fighting Ward.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

It will be interesting to see if GGG tries to walk through Lemiux's punches like he normally does his other opponents.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

thehook13 said:


> Golovkin fans want to see Cotto/Canelo fight he's been chasing for years. He has yet to Unify all the titles in middleweight division. Then Ward just comes out of no where demanding a fight, I just don't care to see the fight until it should happen. Wards a sucker for trying to push it at this point in time. Sort out your own division or answer Kovolev/Stevenson questions at LHW


He's clearly looking to make this fight and then move up. Golovkin seemed very interested in moving up to 168 to fight Froch, Chavez Jr, etc. but then Andre Ward calls him out and it's "I'm gonna stay here and try to unify". His team and his fans know Ward beats him, and that's why they don't want him in the ring with him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Golovkin's fans don't want him going anywhere near Andre Ward, and that's a fact. :deal


yeah it's quite obvious. They're craving every fighter under the sun except for that one... and Lara 


thehook13 said:


> I'm not really a fan of ward. But I think he should definitely Unify with Degale and the winner of GG/BJ. The potential fight with Golovkin is great to say the least but it's not high on Golovkin's priorities yet I imagine. Ward just coming out of left field pressuring this fight, it's not going ot happen for some time yet.


yeah I think Ward wants to move up to 175 and me personally, I want to see him move up as well. But we all know that once he goes to 175, it's permanent, and the GGG fight will be off the table. So fighting GGG ASAP is the plan, so that he can finally move onto 175.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah it's quite obvious. They're craving every fighter under the sun except for that one... and Lara
> 
> yeah I think Ward wants to move up to 175 and me personally, I want to see him move up as well. But we all know that once he goes to 175, it's permanent, and the GGG fight will be off the table. So fighting GGG ASAP is the plan, so that he can finally move onto 175.


Lara seems to be moving to 160, chasing after Lee I believe. If he beats Lee he'll definitely be in line for God of War to whoop that Larathoning ass of his. I hope he's ready.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Cormega said:


> He's clearly looking to make this fight and then move up. Golovkin seemed very interested in moving up to 168 to fight Froch, Chavez Jr, etc. but then Andre Ward calls him out and it's "I'm gonna stay here and try to unify". His team and his fans know Ward beats him, and that's why they don't want him in the ring with him.


I have no trouble admitting Ward is a monumental task for Golovkin. Wards a P4P beast and one of the best in the sport. From a strategic standpoint it would be fairly reckless for GGG to take that fight simply because I don't think he takes Ward lightly, Wards not apart of the immediate plans. The gains from beating Ward are not significant to what he aims to achieve at this point in time, and there isn't much money or public interest involved there either, he doesn't want to fight Super Middleweights after Ward. Ward surely isn't staying in the Middleweight division either. So it disrupts 2 divisions in the sport. Why exactly would Golovkin want to take on such an elite fighter right now?

Should he lose to Ward it would look very foolish in the scheme of things. The promotors, Organizations all lose out to either fighter being beaten so it's just a dumb call out. The big potential GGG - Cotto/Canelo fights would certainly be off. The consideration towards Froch/Chavez Jr fights were much more winnable big money fights, both of those fighter are leaving the sport with a lot of promotion behind them, the risk/reward was worth considering.

What is disappoints to me, Andre Ward knows all that. He's worked out there's no good reasons for Golovkin to fight him yet and it's safe to call out to boost his own image. he wants to belittle the name of another smaller champion to make himself look big. Maybe if Ward showed his fans more direction in his career it would be a more meaningful call out but at this point in time GGG isn't ducking anyone and I don't think he would ever duck Ward if it was worth his while to take the fight.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

GGG hasn't had a big money fight yet and people are wanting him to risk it all in a fight out of his weight division that wouldn't even be a big money fight. atsch


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> GGG hasn't had a big money fight yet and people are wanting him to risk it all in a fight out of his weight division that wouldn't even be a big money fight. atsch


My sentiments exactly, and how's the shower of cunts in here bagging this fight, saying its a mismatch etc.? You'd think actual fight fans would be excited about a middleweight world title unification bout between arguably the best two middleweights of they day, apparently some fuckwits are never happy atsch


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> It will be interesting to see if GGG tries to walk through Lemiux's punches like he normally does his other opponents.


Of course he won't. He'll fight him much like he fought the other big punchers he's faced. Just watch the Stevens fight. There's the blueprint.

I don't think you understand Golovkin. He only walks through punches when it's safe to do so.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I don't get why Stevenson gets accused of ducking Kovalev so much. Why, because he went to Showtime?


People can't put personal/emotional bias aside when it comes to Adonis. It's the same shit since he came on the scene.



bballchump11 said:


> He was offered 700K to fight Fonfara on HBO. Haymon came and offered him 1 million to fight on Showtime and a contract. He accepted more money for the same fight. Then as soon as the Kovalev fight became available to him with the mandatory that Kathy Duva pushed and lobbied to for, he accepted the fight. If anything, Stevenson's team looks like they want the fight more than Kovalev's right now. Kovalev is a G and would take the fight even for free I'm sure, but I've seen Duva took. She seems very content on not fighting Stevenson. As if she doesn't care whether the fight happens or.


Exactly. Nah fuck Kovalev, Duva n esp HBO. Ive got no sympathy for any of them with the way they've talked shit about Adonis. Personal jibes, racial slurs, the media hounding him at every turn for 'ducking' n even now when Team Kovalev was exposed for ducking. Kovalev, his team n the media are still regurgitating the same crap saying Stevenson's ducking even though he's the one who's clearly campaigning for the fight. As for HBO, they've have managed to put triple hype vs Lemieux on ppv fight but they couldn't do that with Superman vs Kovalev? A much more intriguing fight even at that early stage. Anyway it what it is when the time comes he'll mop Kov up.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

This fight is gonna be awesome 

Bump


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Of course he won't. He'll fight him much like he fought the other big punchers he's faced. Just watch the Stevens fight. There's the blueprint.
> 
> I don't think you understand Golovkin. He only walks through punches when it's safe to do so.


Let's just hope its not become a habit, although it's fun to watch when he makes a fight needlessly more exciting I do wish he'd go through the motions defensively as to stay sharp. His defence is better than what he's displayed recently and I feel people have forgotten that.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Let's just hope its not become a habit, although it's fun to watch when he makes a fight needlessly more exciting I do wish he'd go through the motions defensively as to stay sharp. His defence is better than what he's displayed recently and I feel people have forgotten that.


Good point. Golovkin wouldn't be the first good fighter to pick up bad habits due to lousy opposition.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Good point. Golovkin wouldn't be the first good fighter to pick up bad habits due to lousy opposition.


Its fairly noticeable that he plays with food when he gets bored or isn't challenged, he tries that against Lemieux and he'll be released from his senses. He looked sharp against Proksa, Macklin etc, guys who could hurt or sting him if they landed a decent punch.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Sick ko from lemeuix


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

I really don't understand how, on one hand, someone can call Golovkin an unskilled hype job waiting to be exposed while, on the other, dismiss his fights as uncompetitive. I mean, which is it?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Great fight and a good for the casuals to see so they won't think boxing is a boring decision event.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> deleted


Damn that was gay dude.. My eyes.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Doc said:


> Damn that was gay dude.. My eyes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


:rofl


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Good point. Golovkin wouldn't be the first good fighter to pick up bad habits due to lousy opposition.


http://http://www.boxingscene.com/golovkin-lemieux-jennings-rejects-offer-ortiz-clash--94120

You're a fan of Ortiz if I remember. Jennings rejected the fight. Sucks, sucks, sucks!


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Luis Ortiz in the undercard, Jennings declined an offer to fight him.
Shopping for HW's against King Kong.
sorryâ€¦didn't see the post above this one. The info was already released.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Ah fuck, I thought Ortiz vs Jennings was a done deal. Shit, that sucks.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Sick ko from lemeuix


I feel people are sleeping on Lemieux at the moment, with that kind of power and Golovkins come forward style anything could happen.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> I feel people are sleeping on Lemieux at the moment, with that kind of power and Golovkins come forward style anything could happen.


Whoever backs the other up will have a considerable advantage over the other as both are far more comfortable and dangerous on the front foot. Golovkin has a superb jab while David's is largely non-existent and his defense is much better which leads me to believe Golovkin will be able to come forward more frequently.

That said i actually think that David's offense may be a little more effective or dangerous when right in close Golovkin is better at mid-range or having you on the end of his punches. His power doesn't seem quite as explosive when fighting off a guys chest ala the Ouma fight although its obviously still heavy damaging stuff but more accumulative. Compare that to the super tight uppercut Lemieux ended Guerrero with or the vicious body shots he rips in close often double left hooks body then head.

Hope this fight looks like McCallum/Jackson, McClellan/Jackson I, Hagler/Hearns type shit. Possibly Chang/Kanadu I with them exchanging KD's.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

I was a lot more bullish on Lemieux before rewatching Rubio. Basically, DL dominates the 4th round and looks to be in complete control, and then Rubio lands one left uppercut early in the 5th that turned the fight. If Lemieux is hurt that easily, he won't make it past the second versus GGG.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Whoever backs the other up will have a considerable advantage over the other as both are far more comfortable and dangerous on the front foot. Golovkin has a superb jab while David's is largely non-existent and his defense is much better which leads me to believe Golovkin will be able to come forward more frequently.
> 
> That said i actually think that David's offense may be a little more effective or dangerous when right in close Golovkin is better at mid-range or having you on the end of his punches. His power doesn't seem quite as explosive when fighting off a guys chest ala the Ouma fight although its obviously still heavy damaging stuff but more accumulative. Compare that to the super tight uppercut Lemieux ended Guerrero with or the vicious body shots he rips in close often double left hooks body then head.
> 
> Hope this fight looks like McCallum/Jackson, McClellan/Jackson I, Hagler/Hearns type shit. Possibly Chang/Kanadu I with them exchanging KD's.


Nice breakdown and I pretty much agree, Golovkin enjoys a skill advantage but Lemieux has the tools to take that away. It's an intriguing clash of styles in my eyes at least and certainly not a foregone conclusion.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Lampley said:


> I was a lot more bullish on Lemieux before rewatching Rubio. Basically, DL dominates the 4th round and looks to be in complete control, and then Rubio lands one left uppercut early in the 5th that turned the fight. If Lemieux is hurt that easily, he won't make it past the second versus GGG.


Lemiuex isn't the same fighter who got tkod by veneno.. He was green as shit koing everyone with power he forgot about boxing.. Since then has changed.

That's what happens when you are matched with an experienced guy.. Ggg fought an ancient version in comparison..

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> Lemiuex isn't the same fighter who got tkod by veneno.. He was green as shit koing everyone with power he forgot about boxing.. Since then has changed.
> 
> That's what happens when you are matched with an experienced guy.. Ggg fought an ancient version in comparison..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


What specifically has changed? I don't necessarily disagree and admire his determination to improve, but he still commits many of the same sins he did that night. It's not like Rubio caught him with a lucky shot. It's difficult to imagine him winning a trading match with GGG, and yet that's the only way he can win. His chin looks pretty weak ...

That said, Golovkin generally fights guys who are defensive and trying not to get hurt, so at least he'll have to face return fire. And we know his defense is leaky.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Lampley said:


> What specifically has changed? I don't necessarily disagree and admire his determination to improve, but he still commits many of the same sins he did that night. It's not like Rubio caught him with a lucky shot. It's difficult to imagine him winning a trading match with GGG, and yet that's the only way he can win. His chin looks pretty weak ...
> 
> That said, Golovkin generally fights guys who are defensive and trying not to get hurt, so at least he'll have to face return fire. And we know his defense is leaky.


I agree with your last paragraph.. For starters he's more patient, boxes better, and has better stamina...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> I agree with your last paragraph.. For starters he's more patient, boxes better, and has better stamina...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


his stamina is the main thing to me. I'm impressed with how much pressure he put on Rosado even in the 11th. And he's lighter on his feet now and seems to have better timing. They said that he never used to spar that much in the past


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Any ticket info for this yet?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Golo is gonna spark him in 3.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bad part for Lemieux is that he has a terrible chin.
He still lunges in and is very wild with shots.
GGG is gonna eat his ass alive.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

GGG KO 2! It will be EXPLOSIVE while it lasts!


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Lemieux can only fight one way, that's forward.

He's gonna come forward and get his head removed.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Big respect to all those involved in making this happen. 

I'd like to see GGG go up and fight Ward after this, especially if Ward impresses on the undercard which of course we all know he will (Canelo/Cotto undercard?).


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Big respect to all those involved in making this happen.
> 
> I'd like to see GGG go up and fight Ward after this, especially if Ward impresses on the undercard which of course we all know he will (Canelo/Cotto undercard?).


Not likely and would be a terribly poor decision considering he gets the Cotto/Canelo winner next or the have to drop the WBC title. Then immediately after that if Lee wins he will be able to unify yet again for the WBO belt. He could potentially have 3 unifications back to back to back and be undisputed by Feb, Apr/May at the latest depending if Lee wins then takes a stay busy.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Not likely and would be a terribly poor decision considering he gets the Cotto/Canelo winner next or the have to drop the WBC title. Then immediately after that if Lee wins he will be able to unify yet again for the WBO belt. He could potentially have 3 unifications back to back to back and be undisputed by Feb, Apr/May at the latest depending if Lee wins then takes a stay busy.


I really don't wanna see him fight Cotto or Canelo. They are far too small for him and GGG should have no issues getting the stoppage.

I'd rather see him move on up before he enters his mid 30's because by then Ward will be at Light Heavy most likely.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> I really don't wanna see him fight Cotto or Canelo. They are far too small for him and GGG should have no issues getting the stoppage.
> 
> I'd rather see him move on up before he enters his mid 30's because by then Ward will be at Light Heavy most likely.


I agree with Cotto but are you kidding me with Canelo? Dude is ready for a move to 160.

Also if Cotto is too small he needs to vacate that title, he can't have it both ways. I'm too small to fight Golovkin but I'll hold on to this lineal middleweight title, get the fuck outta here with that shit.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I agree with Cotto but are you kidding me with Canelo? Dude is ready for a move to 160.
> 
> Also if Cotto is too small he needs to vacate that title, he can't have it both ways. I'm too small to fight Golovkin but I'll hold on to this lineal middleweight title, get the fuck outta here with that shit.


he'll fight GGG with a catchweight


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I agree with Cotto but are you kidding me with Canelo? Dude is ready for a move to 160.
> 
> Also if Cotto is too small he needs to vacate that title, he can't have it both ways. I'm too small to fight Golovkin but I'll hold on to this lineal middleweight title, get the fuck outta here with that shit.


no different than what floyd is doing with the 154 belts

152 canelo then lmw defense against 147 maidana now going on two years without a legit title defense


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> 61 K0s/69 fights combined.


:happy:happy:happy


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

quincy k said:


> no different than what floyd is doing with the 154 belts
> 
> 152 canelo then lmw defense against 147 maidana now going on two years without a legit title defense


And the blame there lies with the WBC. They don't play by their own rules if it means they'll see less sanctioning fees.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I agree with Cotto but are you kidding me with Canelo? Dude is ready for a move to 160.
> 
> Also if Cotto is too small he needs to vacate that title, he can't have it both ways. I'm too small to fight Golovkin but I'll hold on to this lineal middleweight title, get the fuck outta here with that shit.


I totally get you with Cotto, but we all know GGG knocks him out. So do we need to see that fight for the sake of Cotto being the MW champ?

GGG eats Canelo up and we ain't even seen Canelo at MW yet. That itself isn't going to happen overnight either. GGG is 33 and instead of facing guys coming up, maybe he should think about doing the same? Don't give me that shit with 'big' fights and money. Plenty of that to be made at 168.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> I totally get you with Cotto, but we all know GGG knocks him out. So do we need to see that fight for the sake of Cotto being the MW champ?
> 
> GGG eats Canelo up and we ain't even seen Canelo at MW yet. That itself isn't going to happen overnight either. GGG is 33 and instead of facing guys coming up, maybe he should think about doing the same? Don't give me that shit with _*'big' fights and money. Plenty of that to be made at 168*_.


so by you logic ande ward should move up to 175 since there are no _*big fights and money *_at 168 and fight 175 stevenson next since ward obvioulsy does not want to fight kovalev right now. adonis called him out after he kod dawson and was wllliing to go back to 168 to make the fight so there is a good possibility that adonis would have no problem fighting ward

ward could at least offer stevenson a catchweight, you know, like ggg offered ward

but then adonis might accept the catch weight and then thats a whole different problem for ward than looking desperate and foolish calling up guys from a lower weight class

julio caesar chavez no less right after jr took a schlacking against 160 sergio

rofl lmfao


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> I totally get you with Cotto, but we all know GGG knocks him out. So do we need to see that fight for the sake of Cotto being the MW champ?
> 
> GGG eats Canelo up and we ain't even seen Canelo at MW yet. That itself isn't going to happen overnight either. GGG is 33 and instead of facing guys coming up, maybe he should think about doing the same? Don't give me that shit with 'big' fights and money. Plenty of that to be made at 168.


Gtfo. So GGG should forgot about unifying the middle weight titles because the guys holding them don't stand a chance against him?

Ward will be an easy favorite vs GGG at 168. Do we really need to see him hug and spoil his way to a boring as fuck UD victory over the no title holding (at 168) smaller guy Golovkin?

You're reasoning is


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

quincy k said:


> no different than what floyd is doing with the 154 belts
> 
> 152 canelo then lmw defense against 147 maidana now going on two years without a legit title defense


This is true. What's funny is that the guy who should be holding those belts, Lara, would rather call everyone and their mom's out on Twitter because daddy Haymon forbids him from calling out Floyd for those belts.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> This is true. What's funny is that the guy who should be holding those belts, Lara, would rather call everyone and their mom's out on Twitter because daddy Haymon forbids him from calling out Floyd for those belts.


funnier than shit how some people fell for the bullshit hook, line and sinker that ward was going to fight sergey as his number two option after he fights ggg

rofl lmfao ward was just tying to convince idiots that he was willing to move up to face 175 kovalev so ggg should be willing to move up and fight him at 168

they had talks. meetings. they are going to fight.

well, fight him right now then and put your fists where your mouth is at. or fight stevenson.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Gtfo. So GGG should forgot about unifying the middle weight titles because the guys holding them don't stand a chance against him?
> 
> Ward will be an easy favorite vs GGG at 168. Do we really need to see him hug and spoil his way to a boring as fuck UD victory over the no title holding (at 168) smaller guy Golovkin?
> 
> You're reasoning is


Dude. The reasoning is not laughable, he's beaten everyone pretty easily and will continue doing so.

He will eventually reach an age where it's too late unless he's going to replicate a career like Hopkins? Then, by all means unify the division because that's so important in this day and age of course.

You can't pick and choose when it suits your particular fighters.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Dude. The reasoning is not laughable, he's beaten everyone pretty easily and will continue doing so.
> 
> He will eventually reach an age where it's too late unless he's going to replicate a career like Hopkins? Then, by all means unify the division because that's so important in this day and age of course.
> 
> You can't pick and choose when it suits your particular fighters.


I'll humor you.

So lets say he goes up to 168 against Ward, loses decision. What does he do next? Go back to 160 to chase the guys he's already chasing? Stay at 168 and try to regain his momentum at a weight where most top guys are bigger?

In my scenario he cleans out 160 first, win or lose at 168 he's the undisputed middleweight champ, if he can't cut it at 168 he at least proved that no middleweight could hang.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

GGG should just move up, there's nothing left for him at 160. 

If Kovalev wants to fight Ward, he needs to agree to 171.5


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I'll humor you.
> 
> So lets say he goes up to 168 against Ward, loses decision. What does he do next? Go back to 160 to chase the guys he's already chasing? Stay at 168 and try to regain his momentum at a weight where most top guys are bigger?
> 
> In my scenario he cleans out 160 first, win or lose at 168 he's the undisputed middleweight champ, if he can't cut it at 168 he at least proved that no middleweight could hang.


I see your point of view if he feels Ward has his number but, according to his team and many GGG fans, GGG beats him.

Their mindset should be - Defeat Ward and clear out the other 168 fighters. If they're thinking the opposite then that speaks volumes and I completely understand why he'll rather stay at 160 for the next few years and make that big money on the Canelo's and the Cotto's :good


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

This is shaping up nicely for GGG.

I think Jacobs wouldn't mind fighting him, Andy Lee probably wouldn't mind and then there's the Cotto/Canelo winner that will get pushed into fighting him at some point.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> GGG should just move up, there's nothing left for him at 168.
> 
> If Kovalev wants to fight, he needs to agree to 171.5


A thirty odd year old man who comfortably makes middleweight should jump up two weight divisions from this prestigious division before becoming the undisputed middleweight champ why?


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

DBerry said:


> A thirty odd year old man who comfortably makes middleweight should jump up two weight divisions from this prestigious division before becoming the undisputed middleweight champ why?


I think Bball meant 'nothing left at 160' and he should move to 168. Still disagree?


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> I think Bball meant 'nothing left at 160' and he should move to 168. Still disagree?


What is there for him at 168lbs in terms of money, that isn't there at 160lbs?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> I think Bball meant 'nothing left at 160' and he should move to 168. Still disagree?


Yep, still disagree, why should an obvious natural middleweight move up a division before he becomes the undisputed champion of his natural, more prestigious and historic division :conf


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Yep, still disagree, why should an obvious natural middleweight move up a division before he becomes the undisputed champion of his natural, more prestigious and historic division :conf


Fair enough, he can do the same at 168 and gain even more respect. I'm backing GGG to stop Lemieux within 6 and I hope he calls out Ward or another SMW.

I think GGG clears out the majority of the fighters at 168 and it will make things way more exciting up there, especially if his power holds up. It will just be business as usual for any other fighter he fights at 160 after he dismisses Lemieux.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Mr Magic said:


> What is there for him at 168lbs in terms of money, that isn't there at 160lbs?


Well you're right. Now there are 2 scenarios assuming that GGG is the money man and the cash cow;

A) Step up to 168 and dominate a division having done the same at 160. He will still be making that money seeing as he is the cash cow and he will also be getting all the big fights. However unlike at 160 he will gain huge accolades having stepped up a division, not only will he be a World Champ at a higher weight class he would have challenged himself against bigger/tougher fighters and continue the same destructive path.

B) Or he can stay at 160 which again is still a decent option. He can unify the titles and fight all the other top guys, although like I said before it will be business as usual and no great challenge for him. He will still be making plenty money as he would at 168 (maybe even less).

The biggest fight he can fight at 160 is with Canelo and that would never happen until GGG is around 35 or he can fight the biggest fight he can at 168 which is against Ward, possibly next year. When he knocks Canelo out, it may be too late for him to move up to 168 and there won't be much of a demand as there is now.

Logic says and that is based on - Money, Legacy, Gaining a higher profile name and Taking more challenging fights - He should move to 168 in 2016. Although I understand that his fans do not want him to risk his himself especially when he has a future at 160. But, just saying, there is another option that's all.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Bad part for Lemieux is that he has a terrible chin.
> He still lunges in and is very wild with shots.
> GGG is gonna eat his ass alive.


Constantly talking about trannies, gay black guys, then the thread about buying cock rings and now you're talking about eating ass. My God you are fruity.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> GGG should just move up, there's nothing left for him at 168.
> 
> If Kovalev wants to fight, he needs to agree to 171.5


im assuming that you meant ward instead of ggg fighting kovalev at 171.5

if so, then it is okay for ward to ask for a catch weight moving up and not golovkin?

fwiw, i think that its okay for andre to ask for a catch weight against both sergey and adonis just the same as golovkin should ask for one against ward


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> GGG should just move up, there's nothing left for him at 168.
> 
> If Kovalev wants to fight, he needs to agree to 171.5


You meant Ward in that first statement?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> A thirty odd year old man who comfortably makes middleweight should jump up two weight divisions from this prestigious division before becoming the undisputed middleweight champ why?


my bad, it was a drunk typo lol


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> I really don't wanna see him fight Cotto or Canelo. They are far too small for him and GGG should have no issues getting the stoppage.
> 
> I'd rather see him move on up before he enters his mid 30's because by then Ward will be at Light Heavy most likely.


Canelo was 174 against Trout that's more than Golovkin has ever weighed in the ring....so no...and if Cotto wants to cherrypick the MW title he can defend it.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

this photo was about four years ago in 2011. canelo still growing at 21 and ggg whom most would considered to be a grown man at 29

i would assume most people would think that the two fighters look pretty much the same in that photo, ggg being taller and canelo being thicker


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

quincy k said:


> this photo was about four years ago in 2011. canelo still growing at 21 and ggg whom most would considered to be a grown man at 29
> 
> i would assume most people would think that the two fighters look pretty much the same in that photo


This was when green canelo preparing for his first fights @ 154 wanted ggg to spar with him to get accustomed to bigger fighters..

Green canelo and ggg ended up giving a good account of what would happen if they met.. Canelo would counter the shit out of ggg, ggg would be aggressive landing bombs.. Ggg hurt canelo in sparring, and canelo stunned ggg... This was long time ago..

Canelo has since gained much valuable experience, skills, and size..

Canelo beats that dude next year..

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> This was when green canelo preparing for his first fights @ 154 wanted ggg to spar with him to get accustomed to bigger fighters..
> 
> Green canelo and ggg ended up giving a good account of what would happen if they met.. Canelo would counter the shit out of ggg, ggg would be aggressive landing bombs.. Ggg hurt canelo in sparring, and canelo stunned ggg... This was long time ago..
> 
> ...


i dont think canelo has the power nor the output to do well at 160

beating 154 erisglassdry, which was an incredible win, because of heart and chin is not going to work with legit mws as they are going to have the same attributes as well as being longer, taller and more powerful

it wouldnt surprise me at all if he has the same success that gatti had at 147


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

quincy k said:


> i dont think canelo has the power nor the output to do well at 160
> 
> beating 154 erisglassdry, which was an incredible win, because of heart and chin is not going to work with legit mws as they are going to have the same attributes as well as being longer, taller and more powerful
> 
> it wouldnt surprise me at all if he has the same success that gatti had at 147


160 doesn't have much of those lanky fighters which would make him look bad. Lemiuex and ggg are made for canelo to look good against..

Lee, ndam, may trouble him..

I believe he can do good he has the skills and respectable power.. You don't have to be a one pinch ko artist to rank well in a division look at Bradley..

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> 160 doesn't have much of those lanky fighters which would make him look bad. Lemiuex and ggg are made for canelo to look good against..
> 
> Lee, ndam, may trouble him..
> 
> ...


i know you have a thing for cuban fighters so did you check out the cota/yudel fight last night?

mutherfuken mexican street/club fighter who had never fought outside of mexico beat the cuban silver medal olympian

its like for every joel casamayor or juan carlos gomez there are are ten yudel jhonsons


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

quincy k said:


> i know you have a thing for cuban fighters so did you check out the cota/yudel fight last night?
> 
> mutherfuken mexican street/club fighter who had never fought outside of mexico beat the cuban silver medal olympian
> 
> its like for every joel casamayor or juan carlos gomez there are are ten yudel jhonsons


Hahaha lmao

Where can I watch this?

I didn't catch it.. All I watched this weekend was the pbc card and ufc main event..

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> Hahaha lmao
> 
> Where can I watch this?
> 
> ...


it was a pbc card. i actually live bet the cuban on an action play after he was deducted a point in the sixth round. the cuban guy was the promoters fighter and he was fighting in his own back yard and the tough mexican club fighter probably had never even been in the US before this fight.

get a load of his wiki page

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jorge_Cota

the first time he fights outside of mexico, probably staying at the local motel 6, he proceeds to beat up a cuban silver olympic medalist


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks, I'll try and see if it's on demand the other day I saw angulo beat up some Hill Billy when he fought in Carson which wasn't shown on TV but they had it om demand.. They might have this one. 

I'll check it out.. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

If anybody has seen Karecenos response to this fight, thats how i feel. To sum it up, this is not a ppv fight. World championship boxing, sure, but not ppv. BUT if the card is stacked with some evenly matched up opponents then yeah let's do this shit.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Ortiz vs Stieverne is close to be signed.
good fight and a test to see where Ortiz is ranking right now.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Add Gonzalez vs Viloria and we got ourselves a nice little PPV.

I'm glad we have Gs like these. With them, boxing has a chance.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Doc said:


> Hahaha lmao
> 
> Where can I watch this?







Geez, what an entertaining fight !

I dunno WHAT to think of Cotto, but I can't wait to see him fight again.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

genaro g said:


> If anybody has seen Karecenos response to this fight, thats how i feel. To sum it up, this is not a ppv fight. World championship boxing, sure, but not ppv. BUT if the card is stacked with some evenly matched up opponents then yeah let's do this shit.


Karceno thinks Floyd vs Berto is a PPV fight. atsch


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

http://boxrec.com/show/717853

Full card announced now, don't know anything about Ortiz' opponent but this looks like a fantastic card.


----------



## Jesus of Montreal (Apr 4, 2015)

I think it's rather average. 

Ortiz opponent looks like a powder puff, and I don't really see gonzalez vs Viloria as a can't miss fight (though, I must admit, I'm not too interested in divisions below junior featherwight)


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Tureano Johnson on the undercard? Huh, could they be upping him as Golovkin's next opponent. I'm wondering because for sure if Canelo/Cotto is close we'll get a rematch that may escalate into a trilogy ala Martinez/Salido.

Also, someone on ESB mentioned Dervyanchenko and Khytrov are sparring Lemieux in preparation for Golovkin. Any truth to this? If so, that's some phenomenal sparring.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Tureano Johnson on the undercard? Huh, could they be upping him as Golovkin's next opponent. I'm wondering because for sure if Canelo/Cotto is close we'll get a rematch that may escalate into a trilogy ala Martinez/Salido. Also, someone on ESB mentioned Dervyanchenko and Khytrov are sparring Lemieux in preparation for Golovkin. Any truth to this? If so, that's some phenomenal sparring.


 Dervyanchenko was introduced at the public media workout as his current sparring partner. You can hear it in the fight hub video on YT.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice video. Seems Lemieux isn't afraid of the weights. He also did 225 bench press in another camp for repetitions. Seems like he's a strong guy.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Jesus of Montreal said:


> I think it's rather average.
> 
> Ortiz opponent looks like a powder puff, and I don't really see gonzalez vs Viloria as a can't miss fight (though, I must admit, I'm not too interested in divisions below junior featherwight)


You should use the opportunity to watch the most non-flashy or primarily defensive yet technically magnificent fighter in the game right now.

Take a young orthodox fighter who wants to excel in all the fundamentals and Roman is the fighter you should tell him to watch.
I have Arguello,then Finito and now Gonzalez as the perfect examples of what you can achieve without flash and still excelling in almost every department.Perfect mix of offense and defence.


----------

